
Podcast Addict: Android chief apologizes for incorrect removal - smsm42
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/19/podcast_addict_ban_google_android/
======
duxup
3 guys I know of were working on a side project / game together.

Suddenly their app was removed. They got a vague message about some sort of
rules violation (something like that) and after trying to contact someone /
anyone heard nothing back.

Their running theory is one of the guys worked for a company who made an app
that was fairly popular, but that company later went bad and got into the
spyware game, the developer who worked there quit after he saw the writing on
the wall. They wonder if maybe they related that company to their work
somehow... who knows, they have no idea and have no clue what they did wrong
and how not to do it in the future ...

Company that went bad, had their app suspended / removed, but as motivated
spyware types they're still getting their apps on the store... but the other
guys can't.

For the record I never saw their code, so I don't know first hand what they
were up to, and you never know about stories like this, but I believe them /
the story seems all to common.

Google is so opaque about things that how is anyone to know exactly what they
did? The rules for various things might be listed for all to see, but it's
hard to know how they're being interpreted.

